# THREE PINTS!



## Wirrallass (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Jul 26, 2018)

To be sure


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

Two guys from the Scalextric factory went out for a couple of pints one lunchtime.

After a while one of them looked at his watch and said, "Come on. We'd better make tracks!"


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Two guys from the Scalextric factory went out for a couple of pints one lunchtime.
> 
> After a while one of them looked at his watch and said, "Come on. We'd better make tracks!"


I still have my set from when I was a kid, 27 cars inc D type jag. All work & lots of track, TR7 in there boxes. I think that's how I became a sparkie. I used to get volt drop on the track cos it was that big. Two transformers did the trick


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 24, 2018)

Bloke dressed in hospital pyjamas hooked up to 2 drips and carrying his bag of urine from catheterisation.
Wheeling this equipment at a snails pace he reaches the pub right next door to the hospital.
As he reaches the bar totally breathless. He asks the landlord in between gasps of inhalation for a quadruple woods 100 rum
Only 57% abv.  The landlord quickly fills a glass with the navy rum. He places it on the bar, the hospital patient takes a sip then loudly announces that he shouldn’t be having this drink with what he’s got. Landlord quips why what have you got? Expecting a response like cirrhosis of the liver. After necking every last drop he places empty glass on the bar. Then proudly announces what he has got. All ears waiting to see what disease/ illness he has.  Well what I have got is 2 pence.


----------

